# can you tell me if this is an authentic bell ross?



## shendizadeh (Apr 6, 2015)

Bell Ross Limited Edition Watch | eBay

the link above takes you to an ebay item which i won for 500$ now i know the crystal cracked means it needs an obvious replacement but based on pics can anyone tell me if its an authentic bell and ross?

i know that the limited edition inside the dial is curious but maybe you guys know better than me!

please let me know before i pay!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well watch is sold!
Neither of the two appraisal sheets tie up to that watch

Did the BR01 have a date window at 4.00 o'clock? As in this watch date window is not centered


----------



## shendizadeh (Apr 6, 2015)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Well watch is sold!
> Neither of the two appraisal sheets tie up to that watch
> 
> Did the BR01 have a date window at 4.00 o'clock? As in this watch date window is not centered


i have won the watch for 500 is it authentic? i have no idea anthing about bell and ross this is my first foray into the brand


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

shendizadeh said:


> Bell Ross Limited Edition Watch | eBay
> 
> the link above takes you to an ebay item which i won for 500$ now i know the crystal cracked means it needs an obvious replacement but based on pics can anyone tell me if its an authentic bell and ross?
> 
> ...


In my opinion, with the very poor photos and fact I can not find a BR01-92 Limited edition with a date - I have to say a FAKE.

Photo of back cover is just unreadable.
Dial, I can not see the seconds hand to check even how it looks
Based on that, it does *not* look genuine to me
a


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

100% fake.


----------



## fatboy1340 (Nov 5, 2014)

100% fake
&&&


----------



## tune4jack (Jul 23, 2014)

So...was it fake or just a broken BR?


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

I just saw this and the listing was still up to view. This is a fake Bell & Ross. The easiest way to tell was by the photos of the back. Three quick easy ways - 1) the four 'screws' are not there, they are simply marked, 2) the serial number is 555 - that's a dead giveaway right there, and 3) the misspellings. I hope you returned it and reported it to eBay.


----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

fake for $1000?? that's crazy


----------



## watchfanatic100 (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes sadly all signs are pointing to fake be careful!!!


----------



## Revenant mark II (Feb 12, 2006)

Most definitely a fake. Hi to Sean and fatboy, been on br-avo recently?


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Rev! I check BR-AVO every once in a while, but it's pretty dead. I tend to hang out here and on the official forum.


----------



## fatboy1340 (Nov 5, 2014)

Rev, 
the Official Forum, the place to be IMHO
&&&&&&&


----------

